# Blackwater Hunting Club 10pt (Flomaton, AL)



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

*The story goes something like this...*
*Jeff get's in his stand at daylight. This FREAK walks right under him. Jeff cocks his 30/30, deer hears this and runs about 40 yards. He shoots. Get's down from his stand, ends up jumping this deer. Leaves it alone, goes back about 2 hours later and finished him off. Scored 144, weighed 184 pounds and has an inside spread of 18. That will make the 3rd 10 pt killed on our club this season!! CONGRATS Jeff!!!! Enjoy the pics...*


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn fine buck! Congrats!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a stud. I had just about the same story on my 11 point a couple of years ago.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

that's a great deer. wouldn't have guessed quite that high, but what do i know? congrats to ol' jeff!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice buck!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Damn fine buck, that ones gotta go on the wall. Congrats!!!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Great deer.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats to Jeff!!!! Big ole critter!!!! Great, beautiful buck!!!


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Hell yea.... Nice Buck!


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

the pics dont do him justice. it has been a little slow this year but we have already killeed 3 10pts and 2 of them score around the 140s i cant wait till january


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

3030 strikes again!!!!!


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Bill's Boy said:


> the pics dont do him justice. it has been a little slow this year but we have already killeed 3 10pts and 2 of them score around the 140s i cant wait till january


I'm taking the last week in Jan. off, so if you still haven't seen anything, I'll try and hook ya up! :whistling:


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

this club have any openings?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice buck, congrats to the shooter!


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's the other 10pt killed that scored 144....


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL. congrats


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Some nice deer there! You gonna put em on the wall?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice.


----------

